
Monolithic vs. Microservice - aigeano
Is Microservice the right way to go for a solo developer, building the first version of the application ?
======
jsnk
"Solo developer", monolith.

Think about why microservice trumps monolith in certain cases (or read
[http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html)).
Pretty much none of the advantages of microservice applies to a solo developer
setting.

~~~
aigeano
True . I also went through this too
([http://martinfowler.com/bliki/MonolithFirst.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/MonolithFirst.html)),
yet I am getting more inclined towards microservices in terms of having the
freedom to choose the best technologies for my modules/functionalities . I
have reached a stage where I am looking at a choice between building a "Market
Fast " \- monolithic VS "Market Ready" \- Microservices. And honestly I am
quite confused.

------
CyberFonic
Really depends on how well you have designed the application before you start
coding. I tend to do a fair bit of exploratory programming in the early stages
and for that reason, I prefer microservices because it is easier to swap
components in and out as I iterate towards the solution.

~~~
aigeano
Cool. BTW what kind of design / exploratory programming are you talking about
? The ones where where you decide your bounded contexts for your services ?

